# Vad har hänt med gentoo.se?

## mabe

Både sida och mail verkar ligga nere sen innan jul. Någon som vet nåt?

----------

## kallamej

Mailservern verkar vara vid liv i alla fall, det går att komma åt den via imap. Om jag inte missminner mig håller de till i #gentoo.se på efnet, men det kan ju ha ändrat sig.

----------

## CheatCat

Tråkigt att det inte funkar, och no servern verkar också vara nere..  :Sad: 

----------

